# ........



## Claymore (3 Nov 2017)

......


----------



## Jacob (3 Nov 2017)

It's not necessarily a "font" at all. It looks like a trad sign writers job so probably fairly freehand but derived from his reference source whatever that is.
I'd google "sign writers alphabet" or similar and find something you like and then adapt it.
e.g. I found this with a quick google images:


----------



## nev (3 Nov 2017)

https://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/ maybe worth a try.


----------



## Claymore (3 Nov 2017)

..........


----------



## NazNomad (3 Nov 2017)

What is the final size of the sign on your intarsia?


----------



## Bm101 (3 Nov 2017)

What about a vinyl lettering company Brian? My first thoughts were Narrow boats... I live next to a the River Lea... Not _that close_ I'm not that rich but there's lots of boats round here. :wink: 
Might not be what you want of course. Just an idea but there are companies out there who provide the service. Maybe you could use as an initial stencil? 
Googled this mob. https://www.thegraphicsboat.co.uk/lette ... igner.html Sure there's many more out there. 

This one is under the heading Old English. 






You can choose various options etc. Hope it helps!
Chris


----------



## toolsntat (3 Nov 2017)

Jacob's page comes from a wonderful book I have at home and will look later for you. Until then this may suffice from page 219.
https://archive.org/stream/signwritingg ... 8/mode/1up
Cheers
Andy


----------



## Claymore (3 Nov 2017)

.........


----------



## Jacob (4 Nov 2017)

toolsntat":1cvj8pm9 said:


> Jacob's page comes from a wonderful book I have at home and will look later for you. Until then this may suffice from page 219.
> https://archive.org/stream/signwritingg ... 8/mode/1up
> Cheers
> Andy


Nice one! I've downloaded a copy.


----------



## woodbrains (4 Nov 2017)

Hello,

Try Clarendon Bold. The sign you are looking at is the signwriter's own version of a slab serif style. Clarendon Bold is pretty close, but you will notice the signwriter has added a few extra serifs here and there; the top of the A for example. IMO this makes them a bit ugly and I would personally follow the typeface more closely, but it is easy to add some extra serifs if you want to. 

Mike.


----------



## nev (4 Nov 2017)

WB beat me to it, Superclarendon is also similar.
You'll need to do some tweaking but it should get you there.

The attached is a quick attempt.
The quick how to...

write text
draw a curved path
add text to path
duplicate and colour change for 'shadow'
draw a box and expand one end for perspective path
convert to path
select text and box paths
extensions- modify path-perspective.
ungroup 
tweak each letter separately .


----------

